# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Istanbul'un işgali ve kurtuluşu

## ceydaaa

280px-SultanahmetMitingi.jpgMemleketin kurtuluşu için meclisin 
Ankarada toplanması şart olmuştu
Diğer taraftan; Mustafa Kemal Paşanın Müdafaa-yı Hukuk cemiyetleri vasıtasıyla İstanbul hükümetine yaptığı baskılar neticesinde, daha önce kapatılmış bulunan Meclis-i Mebusan tekrar toplanmaya mecbur edildi. Ateşkes antlaşması esnasında fiilen elde kalan sınırlar içerisinde yapılan seçimler ile belirlenen mebuslar İstanbulda toplandı. Meclis-i Mebusanın toplanmasından sonra aldığı en önemli karar Misak-ı Millinin ilan edilmesi oldu. Misak-ı Milli; Türk milletinin kalıcı bir barış için gerekli gördüğü asgari şartları ilan ediyordu. Bu şartlar ise İngiltereyi memnun etmemiş, barış için düşündüğü modeli (Sevr Antlaşması) riske atmıştı. Bu kabil gelişmeleri derhal önlemek düşüncesiyle harekete geçen İngilizler ilk olarak; o güne kadar kıyıda, gemilerde tuttuğu askerlerini 16 Mart 1920 günü sabahın erken saatlerinde karaya çıkartarak telgraf merkezleri, postaneler, Harbiye Nezareti gibi önemli gördüğü yerleri kontrol altına aldılar. Bazı mebuslar tutuklandı. Mecliste her an yeni tutuklamaların olabileceği ihtimali çalışma ortamını ortadan kaldırdı. Meclis-i Mebusan; devletin bağımsızlığının tehdit altında olduğunu, bu baskılar altında çalışmalarını sürdüremeyeceğini bir beyanname ile yayımlayarak kendisini feshetti.


İşgale İlk Tepkiler
İstanbulun işgal edilerek hükümetin işleyişine İtilaf Devletleri tarafından el konulabileceği hususu, Mustafa Kemal Paşa tarafından daha Mebusan Meclisinin toplanacağı yer ile ilgili tartışmalar esnasında önceden görülmüş, dolayısıyla memleketin kurtuluşu için meclisin Ankarada toplanmasının gereği üzerinde durulmuştu. Hatta gelişmeleri çok iyi tahlil eden Mustafa Kemal Paşa; fiili işgalden bir hafta önce İstanbulun işgal edileceğine ve mebusların tutuklanabileceğine dair haberler alınca, önlem olarak özellikle hükümet işlerinde tecrübesi olan mebusların Ankaraya gelmelerinin uygun olacağını bildirmişti.
İstanbulun işgali; saat 09.00da başladı. İtilaf devletleri temsilcileri İstanbulu işgal etmekte olduklarına dair ilk bilgileri Sadrazama saat 09.40da, Padişaha 10.15de haber verdiler. Sadrazam için haberin tam bir sürpriz etkisi yaptığı ve şaşkınlıkla karşılandığı, Padişahın ise soğukkanlı davrandığı, neticede her ikisinin de teslimiyetçi bir hava içerisinde olayı kabul ettikleri bilinmektedir.
İşgal haberini Ankaraya ilk olarak bir telgraf memuru ulaştırdı. Postanelere el konulduğunu, Telgraf hatlarının kesildiğini, Harbiye Nezaretinin işgal edildiğini bildirdi. İstanbuldaki Telgraf memurunun kritik bir zamanda bilgilendirilmesi gereken makam olarak Heyet-i Temsiliyeyi bulması çok manidardır. Bu bir bakıma Heyet-i Temsiliyenin ülkedeki etkinliğini göstermektedir. Ancak; Mustafa Kemal Paşa bir taraftan telgraf memurunu hamiyetli ve cesur olarak nitelendirirken diğer taraftan da "İstanbulda bulunan nazır, mebus, kumandan, teşkilatımız mensuplarından bir zat çıkıp da vaktiyle bize haber vermeyi düşünmedi" demek suretiyle sitemde bulunur.

kaynak: yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr

----------

